# U.S. Air Force C-130J Ghostrider Gunship



## FastTrax (Nov 6, 2020)

www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/products/c130.html

www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/28923/ac-130J-ghostrider-gunships-have-flown-their-very-first-combat-missions

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_C-130J_Super_Hercules


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 6, 2020)

Just watched a docu on tv about this monster...one of the
best refurb's they have ever come up with....imho......


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 6, 2020)

hawkdon said:


> Just watched a docu on tv about this monster...one of the
> best refurb's they have ever come up with....imho......



Do you have a link to it? I bet this is one of those times when the pilot wishes he was in the back lighting off that 25 mm gatling gun.


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 6, 2020)

Sorry Fastrax, just happened on it one nite last week, don't
remember which channel either....


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 6, 2020)

What a killing machine.  That Gatling spun so fast my eyeballs are still unsettled.


----------



## declassified (Nov 7, 2020)

I noticed the short takeoff. These birds are wicked.


----------

